# Few car pics



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

Just was bored last night so I went to this local midnight meet and snapped a few, everyone kept pressuring me to NOT get their plates so I just put the camera up after a measly 30 shots to avoid conflict. I did get a few that I liked.












(I love the tree in this one)










(a total ricer drove by during the 15 second exposure, and you can see a blue streak from the neon that I think actually helped this shot)


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

wow...to bad the mustang GT's are slow...I love the EG Hatch in the middle...looked like it was swapped...And i was wondering were the blue streak came from...

But i think the Mustang Pic is the Best one

ps-got to give love to the Subie....This insipers me to make my own thread of car crap


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah it was fun, here's a good one for a laugh:


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Ive seen it all now

The civic beside it on cans? (bags, whatever you want to call it)


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Ive seen it all now
> 
> The civic beside it on cans? (bags, whatever you want to call it)



no clue, probably something retarded though. 85% of that meet was rice 5% was stock cars and 10% was respectible


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> no clue, probably something retarded though. 85% of that meet was rice 5% was stock cars and 10% was respectible


 

So i take it you shot the 10% respectable cars?


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> So i take it you shot the 10% respectable cars?



yeah, a few more than pictured here, there was about 140 cars in total. There was also an M3, a Z06 Vette and a Shelby GT500, but like I said, I kept getting funny stares and people making threats if they saw their tag online.


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

The four door civic over there, is that a carbon fiber hood or is it a really shty paint issue? I am leaning toward the latter due to the reflction in the Mustang it appears to be in demo wheels.


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

Battou said:


> The four door civic over there, is that a carbon fiber hood or is it a really shty paint issue? I am leaning toward the latter due to the reflction in the Mustang it appears to be in demo wheels.



the tan accord? that's a chalky hood, but I saw the 3 Hondas all lined up so I took it.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Battou said:


> The four door civic over there, is that a carbon fiber hood or is it a really shty paint issue? I am leaning toward the latter due to the reflction in the Mustang it appears to be in demo wheels.


 

Song By McNasty- "And a flat black hood for that carbon fiber look"...haha

btw: its a 94-97 Accord


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> the tan accord? that's a chalky hood, but I saw the 3 Hondas all lined up so I took it.



That is an accord, the civics noses are rounder, my bad. Yeah, I know the feeling. I had several occations like that that wanted to shoot but missed out on because I did not have my camera with me. My brother however had a series of shots of some eight Mazda Miatas lined up rather nicely in a parking lot. I have got to top it at some point.


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Song By McNasty- "And a flat black hood for that carbon fiber look"...haha
> 
> btw: its a 94-97 Accord



I realized my mistake. coincidently I was looking at a fourdoor civic on my way to work tonight.


also another cheater methoed is to paint the hood with a gunmetal and then secure a screen over it and spray the flat black over it.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Battou said:


> I realized my mistake. coincidently I was looking at a fourdoor civic on my way to work tonight.
> 
> 
> also another cheater methoed is to paint the hood with a gunmetal and then secure a screen over it and spray the flat black over it.


 
WOW  Thats insane....Never seen that


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> WOW  Thats insane....Never seen that



I have at least one pic if not two of a test I ran on a scale model I can show you. I'll PM them once I dig them up.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

k...My thread is up...DSL_noob and BATTOU go check it out...


----------



## Lorielle99 (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> yeah it was fun, here's a good one for a laugh:


 


this car is silly. but i kind of like it. thats dumb tho, you would always take out their plates in PS. lame-os. i hate when people get all pissed off when you take pictures.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Lorielle99 said:


> this car is silly. but i kind of like it.


 

Take off the neons....put stock wheels and tires on it


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm not a fan of neon lights in general, but the fact that it is on a Honda CRV was what makes it so funny.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> I'm not a fan of neon lights in general, but the fact that it is on a Honda CRV was what makes it so funny.


 

indeed so...Id drive a CRV...Dont know nothing about that V-TaK! haha


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't mind neons, I just don't see the point of them on something that far away from the ground, At least it doesn't have a ten inch wing on the back of it.


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

Of course, now that I have said that it'll prolly have one next week


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

Battou said:


> Of course, now that I have said that it'll prolly have one next week


 

thanks for jynx'ing the poor guy...lets cheer him on


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 10, 2007)

I see plates on the bimmer, uh oh!

the bimmer is my favorite, everything else is yuck


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

sirsteezo said:


> I see plates on the bimmer, uh oh!
> 
> the bimmer is my favorite, everything else is yuck



you should have seen the BMW M3, it was gorgeous. Dark blue with a carbonfiber hood/trunk and black wheels with a color matched dark blue ring around them...........*drools*


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> you should have seen the BMW M3, it was gorgeous. Dark blue with a carbonfiber hood/trunk and black wheels with a color matched dark blue ring around them...........*drools*


 
I dont see the CF Trunk


----------



## sirsteezo (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> you should have seen the BMW M3, it was gorgeous. Dark blue with a carbonfiber hood/trunk and black wheels with a color matched dark blue ring around them...........*drools*



omg, i love m3's as well! im a sucker for bmw's


----------



## Battou (Dec 10, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> you should have seen the BMW M3, it was gorgeous. Dark blue with a carbonfiber hood/trunk and black wheels with a color matched dark blue ring around them...........*drools*



Oh man that brings up some memories of a beautiful M3 I encountered one night, Hunter green, paitned CF hood deck lid and 4" wing, dropped, ground effects, some sharp AR rims on some wide lopros and more. This thing had the works....and it was done right, but I did not have my camera with me and it was gone by the time I got back


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 10, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> I dont see the CF Trunk



that's because it's not the car I was talking about, this one is red, not dark blue. No the carbon fiber trunk had a built in ducktail spoiler......

to Battou, this one was fully done too, not just what I listed, it was perfect, I should've taken some pics.


----------



## kalmkidd (Dec 11, 2007)

neons are for ricers.. z06's own all.. nice shots lol


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

you do have to admit...these shots are very snapshotty also...


----------



## DSLR noob (Dec 11, 2007)

haha thanks. This is just for you Kalmkid:











it's from the same night

and JESWAW, these really weren't intended to be snapshots so I won't admit that. I put the camera on a tripod, set custom function #12 for mirror lockup, used the 2 second self-timer to reduce camera shake, and set the aperture between f/6 and f/11 in Av mode depending on the shot. The ricer CRV shot was a snapshot as wlel as these 2 Z06 pictures here. Now, I think that you didn't intend for your shots in your other thread to be snapshots because you said critique and seem to have gotten slightly defensive. If my photos don't look great and you think they look like snapshots then that's ok, but if you say that because I said it to you first, then that's not cool. If the other shots were supposed to be serious an dwha tI said upset you, don't worry, just improve on it. We all have to be able to take criticizm.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 11, 2007)

DSLR noob said:


> haha thanks. This is just for you Kalmkid:
> 
> and JESWAW, these really weren't intended to be snapshots so I won't admit that. I put the camera on a tripod, set custom function #12 for mirror lockup, used the 2 second self-timer to reduce camera shake, and set the aperture between f/6 and f/11 in Av mode depending on the shot. The ricer CRV shot was a snapshot as wlel as these 2 Z06 pictures here. Now, I think that you didn't intend for your shots in your other thread to be snapshots because you said critique and seem to have gotten slightly defensive. If my photos don't look great and you think they look like snapshots then that's ok, but if you say that because I said it to you first, then that's not cool. If the other shots were supposed to be serious an dwha tI said upset you, don't worry, just improve on it. We all have to be able to take criticizm.


 
I dont use a tripod...no PS here...no messing w/ camera settings either...But i half-way try to at least get the angle and stuff down right. So i consider all of mine snap shots...just because you dont have all the settings to mess w/ dont mean you cant take good pics...also, i can improve by camera angles and etc...Im not in photography for money...im in it for the fun...so as long as im having fun, then im fine...but i still want to improve...which is where the C&C comes into play

and i think we should take this to PM's...that way we wont clutter each others thread


----------



## ToddB (Dec 11, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> wow...to bad the mustang GT's are slow...


 
You're kidding right?!?!?  Have you ever driven one?  Easily the best straightline performance for the money.  No they don't turn worth a d4mn, but they go like stink!!!  

Plus, I have a Miata for when I want to take the corners, my Mustang is just for the torque and horsepower thrills!!


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

ToddB said:


> You're kidding right?!?!? Have you ever driven one? Easily the best straightline performance for the money. No they don't turn worth a d4mn, but they go like stink!!!
> 
> Plus, I have a Miata for when I want to take the corners, my Mustang is just for the torque and horsepower thrills!!


 

Camaros FTW...Dont get me wrong...Id drive a mustang...but a stock for stock Mustang GT vs. a 99 Camaro Z28...Camaro will P'OWN...And i have riding in with a couple friends that own F body camaro's that beat Cobra's...Ive drivin both and thought the LS1 had way better potential.  Good handling, Nice TRQ, I think the looks are better (but thats my opinion, no1 else's) And there's more demand for Camaro's for a reason...Well Usually LS1's...You dont hear anybody swapping their cars to 351's...I see LS1 240's, RX7's, A couple of Miata's....and etc...I have never seen a 351C (is that the engine code for your body style??) in anything...So this is my opinion....and yes i have driven both


----------



## THORHAMMER (Dec 12, 2007)

take some 8x10 paper and duct tape with you so you can get the good cars !!!!!

what are they doing going out with front plate anyways !!!! 

sillys... 

thats there fault if you ask me... I would just shoot the shots you like. 
it they threaten you , you actually have them by the balls, you have their pics, they know nothing about you.


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

THORHAMMER said:


> take some 8x10 paper and duct tape with you so you can get the good cars !!!!!
> 
> what are they doing going out with front plate anyways !!!!
> 
> ...



that is the perfect fix right there, I offerd to do that once but the owner did not care about the tags so....

Some states don't require front plates, I know PA is one of them but as for others I am clueless.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

i dont see why people do care....I dont...If they want the car and want to know where you live that way they can steal it...then they can find out by other ways


----------



## andrew07 (Dec 12, 2007)

you could just clone it out in photoshop...thats what i do...


example


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 12, 2007)

Good Shot


----------



## Battou (Dec 12, 2007)

andrew07 said:


> you could just clone it out in photoshop...thats what i do...
> 
> 
> example
> [IMG pulled for space]



In some rare cases it has been prooven that law enforcement has methoeds to remove such editing from images even with out the original file. But such edits works for most applications

Nice shot though


----------



## andrew07 (Dec 12, 2007)

Battou said:


> In some rare cases it has been prooven that law enforcement has methoeds to remove such editing from images even with out the original file. But such edits works for most applications
> 
> Nice shot though




i would love to see them try.


----------



## ToddB (Dec 14, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Camaros FTW...Dont get me wrong...Id drive a mustang...but a stock for stock Mustang GT vs. a 99 Camaro Z28...Camaro will P'OWN...And i have riding in with a couple friends that own F body camaro's that beat Cobra's...Ive drivin both and thought the LS1 had way better potential. Good handling, Nice TRQ, I think the looks are better (but thats my opinion, no1 else's) And there's more demand for Camaro's for a reason...Well Usually LS1's...You dont hear anybody swapping their cars to 351's...I see LS1 240's, RX7's, A couple of Miata's....and etc...I have never seen a 351C (is that the engine code for your body style??) in anything...So this is my opinion....and yes i have driven both


 
I agree, out of the box, the same generation Camaro will handle better and the extra liter will give it better power. There is no replacement for displacement (spare me the technology crap) What I don't agree with is the popularity thing. If Camaros are so popular, why did GM stop making them in 2002. They were getting there arses handed to them in the sales department. When I bought my Mustang GT new in 2002 I paid $25000 for it. To get the same year Camaro, I would have had to spend easily $5000 more! I wanted a Trans Am bad. I love the looks of the car, but it wasn't as comfortable, was way more expensive and required premium unleaded. My Mustang, and even the current Mustang GTs only require regular unleaded. With today's inflated fuel prices, that would add up quick.

The 2002 GT has the 4.6L Mod V8 so no, it isn't a 351C (that's a 351 Cleveland, popular with Fords in the late 60's.) The reason you see the Chevy 350 swaps is that they are cheaper and parts are easily found. For example, an alternator for your 1998 Camaro with the a V8 will fit on just about any Chevy V8 ever produced. That is also the reason you see Chevy 350's in just about all hot rods.

We'll see how the new Camaro does, but my guess is that the Mustang will still rule in the sales department. My sources are saying, I own a amatuer motorsports website, that the V8 Camaro will still be priced about $500 - $10000 over the Mustang GT. Not smart in my opinion. The Camaro, like the Mustang, has a targeted demographic of 20 - 30 year old males. When you start the entry level V8 pricing in the low to mid 30's, you just priced it out of your target demographic. See the FD RX-7, the last gen Supra, and the Camaro/Firebird/TA for what happens when you do that.

Dont' get me wrong, I am an equal opurtunity car owner.  I have 1 domestic and 3 Japenese.  I am trying to buy my father-in-law's 67 Camaro RS/SS and I really want an E46 M3 or an Exige someday.  I like all the car companies that produce cars that generate excitement and are a joy to drive.

I'm not trying to be a jerk. I just hate it when a domestic car company shoots themselves in the foot. If the domestics want to compete with the Asian companies (I'm including the Korean as well as the Japanese in this,) they need to start producing exciting, fun cars that don't cost as much as a better performing BMW (new Camaro v. BMW 135i. I know which I would choose!) They need to streamline production and get a handle on quality control. And don't be afraid to import some more of the European and Austrialian market cars. The Sky/Solstice are great cars and also and Opal!! The Pontiac GTO was produced in Austrialia. The are great cars that are wicked fun to drive. 

Wow, I think I just posted a rant. Sorry about that. Time to get some more coffee, I think.


----------



## JESWAW (Dec 14, 2007)

ToddB said:


> I agree, out of the box, the same generation Camaro will handle better and the extra liter will give it better power. There is no replacement for displacement (spare me the technology crap) .


 
Mustang Vs. Camaro- If I had the money and would buy one i'd still buy a camaro.   But the thing is, im not even a Domestic type of guy, so i would just go and buy a Datsun 240z with a SR20, and with the spare cash I'd have left over.  I'd buy another one. (lol, being sarcastic)  I think my buddy paid 9500$ for his LS1 6spd..With all the goodies plus some.  Now dont get me wrong, I love his car.   But just not my type.   I own four Datsun 280's and I seem that Inline 6's are a very very great motor.  Id just build a L28 (stock 280zx motor) before I bought any sort of 9k+ Domestic.  I have a friend that has about 8-9k in his civic (not ricer...all spent in the motor) Hold On!!  Before I go any further and we steal this thread...I think we could discuss this in the off-topic chat under my thread "car talk"....Anything goes in that thread, lol.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103290&page=2

So i guess go there and we can discuss it


----------



## ToddB (Dec 15, 2007)

JESWAW said:


> Hold On!! Before I go any further and we steal this thread...I think we could discuss this in the off-topic chat under my thread "car talk"....Anything goes in that thread, lol.
> 
> http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=103290&page=2
> 
> So i guess go there and we can discuss it


 
Crap!  I thought that we were in the Car Talk thread.  Oops!


----------



## ozzono (Dec 15, 2007)

The Ford Mustan is an awesome vehicle. 
 In 5 minutes had a red front of my store. 

 Greetings from Spain.


----------



## transaxion (Dec 15, 2007)

a local shop owner here has a 350whp honda element that takes people by surprise...he doesnt have neons on it though


----------



## Battou (Dec 16, 2007)

andrew07 said:


> i would love to see them try.



Like I said It's a rare thing, I highly doubt they would use such extremes just to bust some street racers, they bag enough of them on random event busts along with other things. 

I do know for a fact it can be done though, When I first read about it I did not believe it and brushed it off. Not long after I was showing a document to my online boss that I had edited out all the private information that he did not need and he conviently pulled all that hidden information from the jpg I showed him.


----------

